
Young people, barely sick with Covid-19, are dying from strokes - robandrews
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/04/24/strokes-coronavirus-young-patients/
======
gnusty_gnurc
To save people the click: the youngest was a 33 years old.

> On average, the covid-19 stroke patients were 15 years younger than stroke
> patients without the virus.

